# Just some new pics



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

My first summer with the goat is coming to an end and I usually like to try to get some pictures in a cool location. They painted the building at my old favorite location so I've been trying to keep an eye open for another spot. I'll have to keep looking as this old gas station didn't have the affect I was hoping for (too busy of a background), but I thought I'd share them anyways


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet lookin GTO!!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:agree! And that old shop would make an excellent laboratory for my expirements..........:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nice ride! :cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Not my favorite color but it does look very good. 

I have that same tail on my mirror but it hangs really low, How'd you get your's like that?


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hot_Rod said:


> I have that same tail on my mirror but it hangs really low, How'd you get your's like that?


IIRC, I twisted it, then flipped it over the mirror a bunch of times. Not fancy, but it works 

Here's a few more of the pics I uploaded that I didn't include above for anyone interested:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3900019/1970-pontiac-gto


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

85_SS said:


> IIRC, I twisted it, then flipped it over the mirror a bunch of times. Not fancy, but it works
> 
> Here's a few more of the pics I uploaded that I didn't include above for anyone interested:
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3900019/1970-pontiac-gto


OHH ok. Gotcha. Thanks!

Nice ride.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Your car is beautiful. I hope mine looks that good one day. I kinda like the back drop. Except the one with the house protruding into the shot. However if the shop came with the house ... I'd love the house.


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

Great looking shots, the GTO is sweet.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! 



Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> Your car is beautiful. I hope mine looks that good one day. I kinda like the back drop. Except the one with the house protruding into the shot. However if the shop came with the house ... I'd love the house.


That part of the building does look like a house (back half and upper level was probably apartments), but it's an abandoned part of the same property/business - it was the storefront where they also had an ice cream/fast food window etc. It doesn't have the same nostalgic look though. My best man actually worked at this gas station/store when he was a kid, I'll have to be sure to send him some of the pics. Here's a better angle of that building (there's also a patio around on the far side):


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice goat I am totally digging it. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice car and great pics!
Love the 8 track and original radio. Is it a real judge?


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Very nice car and great pics!
> Love the 8 track and original radio. Is it a real judge?


I love the factory radio/8-track as well (Zeppelin IV in there!) even though they aren't functional. There is an aftermarket unit hidden in the glovebox - Rick (gto66yellow) built this car exactly the same way I would have if I did it myself (only much nicer! LOL).

It's not a true Judge. Rick referred to the car as a "re-creation" and I've adopted that term as well. Reasoning behind that is he didn't just slap decals and a spoiler on it - it has a true YZ RAIII block (this is why I put a YZ rather than WS decal on the block  ), #12 heads, RA manifolds, RAIV cam, RA spec carb etc. and the spoiler/grills are supposed to be true Judge pieces as well. It's been mechanically "re-created" as a Judge rather than just being made to look like one  

I would have definitely settled for a visual-only clone when I was looking last summer, but I was happy to come across this car where the builder went that extra mile - I like to say it's the closest thing to a true Judge that I can afford


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Super nice car with perfect stance and wheel tire combo. Looks "stockish" but much more attitude and I love the shoot location as well. :cheers


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks just like the one in Dazed and Confused, very nice car


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

She's beautiful. Nice aggressive tire combination. What are the tire sizes?

Dan


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

jigaway said:


> She's beautiful. Nice aggressive tire combination. What are the tire sizes?
> 
> Dan


Thanks 

Front -15x7 - 225/60
Rear - 15x8 - 245/60

My car has the seemingly common problem of sitting a little crooked in the rear. I like the stance from the drivers side, but the passenger side sits a little high (abotu 3/4" difference IIRC) for my liking (hence the reason you see no pics of the passenger side LOL). I've read some old threads on this problem and will have to look into rectifying it some day.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

A member from another board offered up these edited images (with background colour dulled), and I love them as it retains the cool background, but with less distraction:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is an incredible car, looks awesome!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can probably just shim the low side spring......the background effect looks cool!:cheers E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

85_SS said:


> Thanks
> 
> Front -15x7 - 225/60
> Rear - 15x8 - 245/60
> ...


The rear drag bags in the springs allow you to even up the rear and stiffen the handling just a bit, was amazed at the handling improvement(less roll) after putting mine on with 8lbs one side and 12 on the other, not harsh on bumps at all.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> You can probably just shim the low side spring......the background effect looks cool!:cheers E


The problem is I like the lower side better  So I'll have to get some replacement (perhaps lowering) springs some day and maybe add airbags to allow for adjustment as Instg8ter mentioned.


----------

